# Using Peptides In Bodybuilding: All You Need To Know



## mugzy (Aug 20, 2020)

Peptides Use In Bodybuilding​Peptides are smaller versions of proteins used in several cosmetic products because of their potential anti-aging effects and anti-inflammatory characteristics. Most importantly, bodybuilding peptides, rich in creatine, can have a tremendous impact on muscle gain and muscle growth. Over the last years, peptides have become increasingly popular in the world of bodybuilding. Peptides are indeed popular supplements for building muscles and enhancing athletic performance.

But what exactly are bodybuilding peptides? Are they safe to use? And what benefits can they bring you?

Because of the controversy on this subject, it might be hard to find clear and concise information about peptides. For this reason, we decided to put together an essential guide on these substances, to clarify all the possible doubts you might have.
*What Are Bodybuilding Peptides?*​While many people tend to confuse peptides with proteins, there are differences between the two. Both consist of amino acids, but peptides contain much shorter strings. For this reason, they are easier to absorb by the body and will enter your bloodstream quicker than proteins.

Just like proteins, peptides come from plant or animal sources such as eggs, milk, soy, oats, meat, fish, beans, and lentils. Because of their benefits, scientists have synthesized supplements of this substance. Along with collagen peptides, creatine peptides often referred to as bodybuilding peptides, are some of the most popular supplements.

Some of the most common uses of creatine peptides are the enhancement of athletic performance and the increase of muscle mass and strength. Peptides are not considered as steroids because they stimulate only specific receptors for the growth hormone. There are several types of peptides, all working on different areas of the body. In the next sections, you'll learn more about peptides uses and how they work.

*How Do Peptides Work?*

Peptides work by stimulating the pituitary gland, located in our brain. They send the message to produce and excrete the Human Growth Hormone (or HGH) in higher quantities than it would naturally do. HGH raises the level of insulin growth factor in the bloodstream, essential for the development of lean muscle.

In essence, peptides make it easier to increase muscle mass and play a role in the recovery process. However, there are different types of peptides available, all suited to specific purposes aside from mass building. For instance, you can find peptides specifically for fat burning or performance enhancement.

*What Are The Different Types Of Peptides?*

Because there are numerous peptides, it might be hard to find the right one for you, especially without hours of research. Here's a list of some of the best bodybuilding peptides that might be useful to you if you are looking to increase muscle mass.

*GHRP* - this growth hormone-releasing peptide is one of the most common among bodybuilders. It is suited especially for athletes struggling to meet their calorie needs, as it releases a digestive enzyme that stimulates appetite.
*Ipamorelin* - this new peptide mimics ghrelin and increases body mass without stimulating appetite.
*Hexarelin* - also referred to as tesamorelin, this peptide increases cell regeneration and reproduction, enhancing lean muscle tone. It also seems to help boost bone intensity in your body and reduces the risk of osteoporosis.
*Follistatin* - increasingly popular among bodybuilders, follistatin promotes cell growth and increases muscle tissue, speeding up recovery and muscle formation. Its effect is fast: you'll increase lean muscle mass within 30 days while decreasing body fat accumulation.
*CJC-1295* - a favorite for many years, this peptide works similarly to those described above. CJC-1295 shortens muscle recovery time, enhances metabolisms, and improves muscle definition. The half-life is about a week, making it ideal for those wanting to reduce the frequency of intake.

*Peptides Uses*

Peptides supplements come in the form of powder. The most popular way to consume peptides is from injection given either subcutaneously or intramuscularly. Scientists are developing alternative methods to introduce peptides into the body. For instance, there are now creams that can be applied topically or even patches.

Many bodybuilders are using peptides to enjoy protection from fractures and increased muscle mass. However, studies have shown several other possible benefits of peptides including, lowering blood pressure, prevention of blood clots, reducing the risk of heath disease, and the decrease of body fat. On top of that, they might also aid in improving sleep quality and overall well-being.

*How To Use Peptide Supplements?*

Depending on the type and brand of the supplement chosen, timing and dosage will vary. It is best to follow the instruction found in the package when taking supplements. Make sure you don't exceed the recommended serving size.

You can inject peptides in different areas of your body. Examples are your upper arm, the abdomen (two inches away from the belly button), your thighs, or even your lower back. After choosing the site where to perform the injection, make sure you thoroughly wash your hands and prepare the needle and the injection following the instructions. Use a cotton ball to apply pressure on the area for a few seconds. After the procedure, make sure you properly dispose of the needle.

*What Are The Side Effects of Peptides?*

For healthy individuals, peptides supplements won't cause serious side effects. To reduce the risk to the minimum, you should always buy peptides from reputable companies and ask for your doctor's advice before starting the intake.

There are some side effects when people make the wrong use of peptides. For example, when overdosing, you might experience itchiness, water retention, increased hunger, decreased fertility, and joint pain. To avoid such risks, always make sure to take the right dosage for the substance.

*The Bottom Line*

Peptides can be powerful supplements for bodybuilding purposes. They can quickly enhance muscle mass and athletic performance, as well as help in the recovery process.

Of course, like most things in life, you can't expect peptides to be some magic beans that will fulfill all of your desires. You'll have to add some work to see the effects: in short, the hours at the gym and a healthy diet are necessary. However, with the right plan and type of peptides, you'll be able to achieve the results you desire.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 20, 2020)

What are your experiences with various peptides?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 20, 2020)

I've never actually run peptides, but as I get older, they are becoming an interesting option. I'll admit I need to do more research.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 20, 2020)

AAS & real GH > peptides .... no? I got into GHRP and CJC 1295 years back and was annoying all the pinning and don’t really think I saw any benefit. Used to use maxim from what I remember back then they were pretty reputable.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 20, 2020)

Id rather use gh, and other stuff....tbh less pins less math, i hate math and stuff even tho my degree of choice would say other wise hahaha


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 20, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> AAS & real GH > peptides .... no?


Yes. 

I researched this crap years ago when datbtrue's site (those who know, know) was still up and running. Decided they clearly offered no advantage to GH beyond price (in some cases). 

Also...follistatin huh? Lol.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 20, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Yes.
> 
> I researched this crap years ago when datbtrue's site (those who know, know) was still up and running. Decided they clearly offered no advantage to GH beyond price (in some cases).
> 
> Also...follistatin huh? Lol.



My thoughts exactly.....id rather gh it and be done

The only thing i can think of that might be good as far as peptides go

Tb550
Bpc

Maybe a few others, but thats about it...


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 20, 2020)

Sounds like most peptides increase your appetite. 

is there such thing as a peptide that suppresses appetite?

It would be a game changer to the diet Industry and my grocery bills


----------



## CJ (Aug 21, 2020)

Tried GHRP6 and CJC 1295 no DAC back in the day. Too much pinning, hard to say if it did anything, I changed too many variables at once to know.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Sep 26, 2020)

Makes me think I should just run my experiment for the sake of convo. Lmao. Was given 12-2mg vials of ipamorelin and debating on running. Only other over tried is BPC-157 and it make my meniscus tear and tendonitis non existent. That's just me though. From what I read it does wonders for some and nothing for others, but that could be due to the distributor they used.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Oct 12, 2020)

Great write up. Will definitely look into it when the aches and pains become a problem. Thanks Mugzy


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 7, 2020)

Hey guys...
New here and new to peptides

Just posted a question on dosage, how much water to use, how much to pull in syringe etc

Any help appreciated


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 10, 2020)

I think I finally got the information I was looking for.

Despite the combo vial being 10MG, I should base the calculation off 5MG of BPC (TB500 is just along for the ride)

Since the TINY vial they gave me took 3ML of BacStat water AND a recommended daily dose of 500 MCG (split 2x a day) gave me the info I needed: 

Pull to the 15 on the syringe.  This should give me a 10 day supply.  I was told I could inject in belly or injured area (injured area is best - or start with belly and move to injured area).

So thanks for putting up with me. I think i'm good now

Since my shoulder injury I'm convinced is inflammation oriented I think this will help


----------



## GSgator (Nov 12, 2020)

DeputyDawg said:


> I think I finally got the information I was looking for.
> 
> Despite the combo vial being 10MG, I should base the calculation off 5MG of BPC (TB500 is just along for the ride)
> 
> ...


Good luck and keep us informed on your recovery. I’m 5 weeks post Op from a shoulder surgery. I was thinking about adding TB-500 to my HGH protocol. I’m sure it me but it just seems like it’s taking to long to heal up so i want to speed up the process .


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 12, 2020)

Will do...  Only been 2 days so nothing yet.    I'm taking 2 doses a day.  Each dose is .250mcg pulling to 8 on the syringe

I have had both shoulder rotator cuffs surgery over the last few years. Wish I knew about this stuff now

My issue now i'm convinced is inflammation (ice temporarily helps).  Plus NO way I could bench what I do if a torn rotator (350 max)


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 5, 2020)

Grizzly said:


> where do you suggest getting bcp?



Your name reminds me of someone I used to know on another forum.  

Why don't you introduce yourself, make some friends.. maybe then you'll come across the information you seek. I doubt anyone is going to openly give a stranger a source to even peptides if you can't even introduce yourself.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 5, 2020)

I just turned 42 and getting old is for the birds. I’ve been in sports most of my life and still want to compete at a high level. I take trt but I have nagging knees and back. I been searching the internet all day doing research on peptides and which ones would be best for me. I was hoping for some help so I don’t get ripped off. Plus I don’t have a lot of money to spend either.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 5, 2020)

I ran them in the past with success.  I would run CJC and GHRP.  I noticed it aided in recovery for me and the GHRP helped with my appetite.  The issue I found was legit companies were put out of business with laws passed and what was left was garbage.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 5, 2020)

I heard some negative feedback from GHRP. At least I think I did. I’ve listened to so many podcasts and read so much that wires start getting crossed


----------



## DeputyDawg (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello folks... update time

Issue: shoulder pain which I strongly believe is inflammation related
Other stuff i'm taking: TRT therapy (test and anastrozole), HCG, Semolin
54 years old and still workout alot (more beefy  thick and solid vs cut)

Anyways..  I purchased a vial which contained both TB-500 and BCP-157 (5mg each).  The biggest issue was dose. Once I had that I could put it in the calculator to determine how much to pull in each syringe.    Dosage info is very difficult to find on the net.

Someone reached to me stating I should use a dose of .250mcg twice a day.  Based on how much Bacstat water used, this would be pulling to the 8 mark on syringe. I took one before bed and the other in the am after workout.

I was seeing barely minimal results after a week-ish

Someone suggesting upping the dose and/or taking 3 times a day.  I did that for perhaps 2 days before someone else said that was too much.  

Currently i'm on .34mcg 1 time a day (bedtime).

Any thoughts or suggestions as i'm still not getting much if any relief.

From a holistic approach i'm also taking Tumeric and Voltaran cream.  Ice seems to give me relieve, so i;m doing cryotherapy as well

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 8, 2020)

I read your post and I’m having a hard time finding the protocols for the peptides I’m interested in taking. 

bcp-157 and Tesamorelin (separately)

I have knee issues that are preventing me from going hard in Jiu Jitsu and squating heavy.


[h=1][/h]


----------



## Sugarwookie (Dec 24, 2020)

Has anyone found any forums or sites that provided solid info, suggested stacks, methods for reconstitution? I stumbled upon this site in my quest for more knowledge


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 24, 2020)

Sugarwookie said:


> Has anyone found any forums or sites that provided solid info, suggested stacks, methods for reconstitution? I stumbled upon this site in my quest for more knowledge



Jump in your time machine and head over to dat's site... or stick around introduce yourself in the appropriate sub forum, and learn to use the search bar. The information is here... but I, nor we are going to spoon feed you all the answers if you don't try taking a few steps on your own


----------



## Walter_first (Jan 2, 2023)

Don't forget the Adverse Reactions of using peptides for the skin
If you use cosmetic products that contain peptides, you may notice some side effects, such as:

Redness of the skin
Inflammation
The itches
Rashes.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 2, 2023)

Walter_first said:


> Don't forget the Adverse Reactions of using peptides for the skin
> If you use cosmetic products that contain peptides, you may notice some side effects, such as:
> 
> Redness of the skin
> ...


Not even close to being relevant


----------



## Walter_first (Jan 2, 2023)

RiR0 said:


> Not even close to being relevant


However, while peptides are generally considered safe, it’s still important to speak with your doctor before beginning treatment.

That’s because your personal health history and physical fitness can affect the safety and efficacy of the peptides you take. A doctor will be able to tell you which peptides and what form of administration is best for you.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 2, 2023)

Walter_first said:


> However, while peptides are generally considered safe, it’s still important to speak with your doctor before beginning treatment.
> 
> That’s because your personal health history and physical fitness can affect the safety and efficacy of the peptides you take. A doctor will be able to tell you which peptides and what form of administration is best for you.


Holy shit you’re full on retarded


----------



## Walter_first (Jan 2, 2023)

RiR0 said:


> Holy shit you’re full on retarded


*Yes, what do you have to do with me? this is my opinion...*


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 2, 2023)

Walter_first said:


> *Yes, what do you have to do with me? this is my opinion...*


It’s not relevant to the thread. Unfortunately you’re too stupid to know why. 
You’re talking about retinol and collagen peptides you fucking idiot. 
Did you even read the first fucking page


----------



## buck (Jan 2, 2023)

Walter_first said:


> *Yes, what do you have to do with me? this is my opinion...*


And we all know what some peoples opinions are worth. Now if you have some documented  info showing Dr's typical training in that area then i will give that it's due regards. Dr's training in health has been shown to be very little to none for most.


----------

